# Shot in Cold Blood.



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Idaho rancher?s wife: ?I saw them murder my husband? | Idaho Statesman

Eyewitness accounts of what happened to Jack Yantis after the sheriff's department called him to deal with a bull that had been struck by a car.

Was this a thug in downtown Big City, U.S.A.? Nope, this was a rancher. This was the patriarch of a well respected family in the community.



> "Law enforcement should be trained to de-escalate situations," said Rowdy Paradis. "In this case, I stood 10 feet away and watched two deputies escalate the situation and needlessly kill a man."


Read more here: Idaho rancher?s wife: ?I saw them murder my husband? | Idaho Statesman


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Frankly-- the part that SAYS the farmer had DONE IT BEFORE... which means he had had to put one of his critter down and did it without shooting anybody else

I am betting these POLICE caused it to happen. ... I hope they both get life in prison (after a jury trial)

innocent until proven guilty only is for the court room.. I find them guilty...


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

What's the big deal? All they did was inhumanely put down a bull that was hit by a car. Causing it to suffer for 2 hours after they gunned down the rancher that was there to do the job right... And cuffing his wife and nephew causing the wife to have a heart attack in the road as she watched her husband die. I mean really what's the problem, those guys put their life on the line to put that bull down!

OK, so sarcasm doesn't work on a situation like this. Prayers for the family and friends of this MAN. 

Those cops need to go to prison for this.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Being a retired sheriffs deputy I hate to read this sort of thing. Not being there we do not know all the facts. Clearly if what is reported by the family is how it went down then both should be charged with murder.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Wow. That's an ugly story.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Crazy story. Prayers for all affected.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Those two ba$tard$ should have knockers tattooed on their backs right after arrest so they van be abused by the prison population prior to execution if it went down as reported.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Would crucifixion be cruel and inhumane?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> Would crucifixion be cruel and inhumane?


Terrible.

No, they should get a fair trial followed by a public hanging.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Cops have been arrested and charged


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I wonder if he said something like: "As soon as I shoot this bull, I'm going to turn around and shoot you." There's no dialog between them really but it seems entirely unprovoked. Maybe have to reserve judgment for a bit.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> I wonder if he said something like: "As soon as I shoot this bull, I'm going to turn around and shoot you." There's no dialog between them really but it seems entirely unprovoked. Maybe have to reserve judgment for a bit.


He has had to deal with this, before. Why would he have reacted as you suggest?

Ranchers aren't city folk. They have to deal with things that would make suburbanites cry in their tofu. So, what really happened?


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I never know what to say in these situations. I guess I could open the can but its not good enough. This is disgusting. If you can't trust those whom are hired with your tax dollars to protect you what do we have left? Between this and the other story of the 6 year old....am I the only one watching the tide ebb in?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> Cops have been arrested and charged


Link? I'm curious to see the charge.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

TacticalCanuck said:


> I never know what to say in these situations. I guess I could open the can but its not good enough. This is disgusting. If you can't trust those whom are hired with your tax dollars to protect you what do we have left? Between this and the other story of the 6 year old....am I the only one watching the tide ebb in?


There is NO DUTY at all to protect citizens by LE. This has been hashed out in low and high courts. "To serve and protect" is a fairy tale.

I know many good men in LE, but they are outnumbered and stained by the jack booted thugs I've encountered.

All I've got to say is protect YOURSELF.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> There is NO DUTY at all to protect citizens by LE. This has been hashed out in low and high courts. "To serve and protect" is a fairy tale.
> 
> I know many good men in LE, but they are outnumbered and stained by the jack booted thugs I've encountered.
> 
> All I've got to say is protect YOURSELF.


Always good advice, where the law allows it.

Its hard to trust anything when right from the beginning we have been lied to. Think about it. Just like the late great George Carlin said: " we are a country founded by slave owners tooting the phrase 'all men are created equal!'"

Its been by the ruling class for the ruling class right from the start.

I mean, they 'allow' men to be armed to protect their money while its driven around town like its some sort of parade, but your kids in the public school system? F em. That can be a gun free zone. That will give the illusion of it being safe. But their paper? No you will die for that.

Things be backwards. And its not our job to accept it.

And no im not poor. So this isnt a "have nots" blowing steam. Money is more important than human life. And we have been indoctrinated to believe that. But its not.

The bible had that right: money is the root of all evil.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

TacticalCanuck said:


> Always good advice, where the law allows it.
> 
> Its hard to trust anything when right from the beginning we have been lied to. Think about it. Just like the late great George Carlin said: " we are a country founded by slave owners tooting the phrase 'all men are created equal!'"
> 
> ...


Mathematic proof confirms biblical notion that Women are evil

Time = money

Women = time X money

So Women = (money) squared

Money = root of evil

Women = squ root (evil) squared

Proof is done


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> Mathematic proof confirms biblical notion that Women are evil
> 
> Time = money
> 
> ...


Ack!! I've been trapped! LOL.

If women were the root of all evil than i am a sinner. Not so sure what it is about them that i like.....but i sure do like em!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Bible _has_ it right; the _love_ of money is the root of _all kinds of_ evil...

I'll shut up, now.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

this makes me upset

The deputies were wearing body cameras, Adams County Sheriff Ryan Zollman told the Statesman on Thursday, though it's *unclear whether they recorded the incident.* A dash camera in the deputies' vehicle *was not turned on*, Zollman said. The investigation is currently in the hands of the Idaho State Police.

so it might be he said she said


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Is murder a Capital crime there?


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Rural deputies know or should know how to deal with large animals that are hit and crippled on the highway. 

Ranchers know or should know that the potential exists for their animals to get loose and stray out onto the highway and get hit.

So two parties that shouldn't be a stranger to this type of situation and should know what to do and how to handle it, didn't.

In that light I think it wise not to be hasty in pointing fingers and making accusations.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

If this report was accurate and I had to guess what happened, those officers saw a gun and tried to disarm the rancher by grabbing the rifle which spun him around. When the rancher tried to recover, he ended up facing the officers with rifle still in his hand. They opened fire and killed him. The witness statements saying that after the rancher was shot, no one rendered aid is a clear violation of use of deadly force. Stupid bastards deserve to go to jail. 

This report has me thinking about a statement where the cops need to learn how to de escalate, was there an argument or an altercation they did not mention on the report?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

6811 said:


> If this report was accurate and I had to guess what happened, those officers saw a gun and tried to disarm the rancher by grabbing the rifle which spun him around. When the rancher tried to recover, he ended up facing the officers with rifle still in his hand. They opened fire and killed him. The witness statements saying that after the rancher was shot, no one rendered aid is a clear violation of use of deadly force. Stupid bastards deserve to go to jail.
> 
> This report has me thinking about a statement where the cops need to learn how to de escalate, was there an argument or an altercation they did not mention on the report?


If the dispatcher called the rancher to come take care of the cow what were the dumbasses at the scene expect the rancher to do? *** the bull over the head? For that matter how dumb do you have to be to hired? Maybe they just wanted to see their ASSault weapons at work?

Jay Leno did a piece about a department that would not hire officers with above average I.Q.s. Yes they WANTED dumb cops. The band went into a song: "Dumb cop, dump cop, what you gonna do? What you gonna do with a low I.Q........."

Reminds me of what one of my friends overheard on a scanner one night. Rookie cop calls in to report "drug activity" with suspects going back and forth between cars and "exchanging things". Dispatcher asks "where is your location?". "At the causeway on the lake." "You DUMB SOB! Trout season just opened and those are fishermen!"


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> If the dispatcher called the rancher to come take care of the cow what were the dumbasses at the scene expect the rancher to do? *** the bull over the head? For that matter how dumb do you have to be to hired? Maybe they just wanted to see their ASSault weapons at work?
> 
> Jay Leno did a piece about a department that would not hire officers with above average I.Q.s. Yes they WANTED dumb cops. The band went into a song: "Dumb cop, dump cop, what you gonna do? What you gonna do with a low I.Q........."
> 
> Reminds me of what one of my friends overheard on a scanner one night. Rookie cop calls in to report "drug activity" with suspects going back and forth between cars and "exchanging things". Dispatcher asks "where is your location?". "At the causeway on the lake." "You DUMB SOB! Trout season just opened and those are fishermen!"


So which police department was hiring low IQ applicants, did Leno name which agency was doing that?

Also, your friends exaggerated what they heard on the scanner. Dispatchers will not say " you dumb SOB" over the radio. It doesn't work that way


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

6811 said:


> So which police department was hiring low IQ applicants, did Leno name which agency was doing that?
> 
> Also, your friends exaggerated what they heard on the scanner. Dispatchers will not say " you dumb SOB" over the radio. It doesn't work that way


A Ct. city, I believe it was New Haven Ct. The Kevin Eubanks band did do a spoof on the Cops theme song, quite hilarious.

Well what I got was hearsay, but you should not be surprised what some cops will say, it may have slipped out as I was told.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

6811 said:


> So which police department was hiring low IQ applicants, did Leno name which agency was doing that?
> 
> Also, your friends exaggerated what they heard on the scanner. Dispatchers will not say " you dumb SOB" over the radio. It doesn't work that way


Revised post

It was New London Ct:

Police intelligence
To much of the outside world - and even to some in law enforcement - the idea that a police department would not accept a recruit because he was simply too smart sounded like a bad joke. But it was no laughing matter to the city of New London, Conn., where Robert Jordan waged and ultimately lost a three-year court battle to become a police officer, after his high score on an intelligence test disqualified him from joining the force.
The 48-year-old Jordan scored 33 points out of a possible 50 on the Wonderlic Intelligence test, an exam administered for the New London Police Department and 13 other Connecticut localities in March 1996. The New London department was seeking five or six candidates who scored between 20 and 27 points, the recommended range for police officers, said Chief Bruce Rhinehart.
Rhinehart and New London officials defended their position by contending that a highly intelligent candidate does not necessarily make an effective police officer. High-scorers, said Rhinehart, will become frustrated and eventually leave, costing the city some $25,000 spent on academy training. Federal District Court Judge Peter Dorsey ruled that the department was reasonable when it rejected the application.
Not only did Jordan score far above that of other academy hopefuls, he even beat the average score of reporters (27) and attorneys (29).
The disqualification, however, turned the NLPD into a laughingstock. Even comedian Jay Leno made fun of the agency, creating a parody of the song "Bad Boys," that included the refrain: "Dumb cops, dumb cops, whatcha gonna do with a low IQ."
But after reading about the case, San Francisco Police Chief Fred Lau extended Jordan an invitation to apply for a job with his department. Said SFPD spokesman Officer Sherman Ackerson in The Boston Globe: "He thought, 'There's something wrong with this, this is a comedy.' The Chief said, 'Why don't you get ahold of this guy?'"
Lau believes that even if a better educated police officer is likely to change jobs, they can still contribute to the force.

As far as the dispatcher story, it was hearsay from my friend , so he may have rephrased or exagerated, but that does not mean that the incident itself was false.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> Revised post
> 
> It was New London Ct:
> 
> ...


check out New London, CT PD recruitment website, you might get a laugh from it.... you'll see what I mean after you read the qualifications.

http://ci.new-london.ct.us/content/8251/7455/7808.aspx


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Well its been over a week now and the locals are getting pissed off. Sheriff held a town hall meeting with no real answers.

http://www.ktvb.com/story/news/loca...sses-shooting-death-council-rancher/75556400/


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Let's not forget about this. Isn't 3 weeks enough time to investigate this case? I'm beginning to think this is being brushed under the rug... This is the latest info I could find: http://www.idahostatesman.com/news/business/business-insider/article45324030.html


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

So i wonder if the dispute arose out of him discharging a firearm across a state highway. In most states it is illegal to shoot guns on state roadways. Sure, its a chickenshite thingto hassle him about, but they may have been feeling deuschy.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

It sure feels like that. Some stupid technicality between egotistical LEO's and a stubborn assed old rancher not wanting to be told what his business was. Just spun out of control.

People search for conspiracy all the time, but when it comes to pissing contests sometimes people don't think about the consequences.

Reminds me of a story I read about a road rage incident where two guys got into it and one followed the other to his work and then loosened the guys lug nuts. On the way home that night the other guys car spun out of control and wrecked and killed the guy. Other guy ended up going to jail for life. All over a little pissing contest and a chance meeting on a highway. Sometimes its just not worth it.



Ralph Rotten said:


> So i wonder if the dispute arose out of him discharging a firearm across a state highway. In most states it is illegal to shoot guns on state roadways. Sure, its a chickenshite thingto hassle him about, but they may have been feeling deuschy.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

As of Friday they haven't released the names of the two deputies. There is no rule for when they release names however most Idaho law enforcement agencies will release names within a reasonably short time frame of 24-48 hours.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> It sure feels like that. Some stupid technicality between egotistical LEO's and a stubborn assed old rancher not wanting to be told what his business was. Just spun out of control.
> 
> People search for conspiracy all the time, but when it comes to pissing contests sometimes people don't think about the consequences.
> 
> Reminds me of a story I read about a road rage incident where two guys got into it and one followed the other to his work and then loosened the guys lug nuts. On the way home that night the other guys car spun out of control and wrecked and killed the guy. Other guy ended up going to jail for life. All over a little pissing contest and a chance meeting on a highway. Sometimes its just not worth it.


Thing of it is, the rancher was no stranger to this situation. It isn't as if he was shooting across a highway; he wasn't deer hunting. The sheriff's office called for him, and that was not something to which he was unaccustomed. Livestock gets out. That is a part of life, and not something that would cause the seasoned rancher to fly off the handle.

Why was the critter sloppily shot and allowed to slowly die?


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

My guess is the rancher showed up saw his bull still alive, riddled with holes and it escalated from there. As for the deputies? what were they thinking?


----------

